# Chainsaw + No PPE = TROUBLE!



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's what happens when you don't wear boots, much less even chaps. Don't view if you have a queasy stomach. I embedded it incorrectly on purpose!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/WqCsh9zvD5M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Poor fella. Wear your PPE, my friends.


----------



## nbouley010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Had a handful of pics from an S-212 instructor who was wearing boots and chaps but was talking to his crew he was training and not paying full attention. The saw got sent back off the log he was bucking, sucked his chaps slightly round his leg and the saw bit into his leg into the bone before the chaps bound the saw up. Gruesome gruesome stuff.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 16, 2014)

arrg crumbs gruesome paused I may need to watch this later havin a late lunch ATM


----------



## matt 440 (Aug 16, 2014)

im glad I just brought new class 3 boots. I no how close I've come before as I just replaced my chaps a few weeks ago after my saw became best friends with them, first accident in 6 years but a massive reminder that were not superhero's and accidents do happen, glad my leg didn't turn out like this guys did!!!! just a bit lighter in the pocket but I can live with that


----------



## Samlock (Aug 17, 2014)

A good old "holding my foot on the log while cutting" - routine gone terribly wrong, I guess. I'm afraid no boots nor chaps would have saved the poor devil boring his leg the way he did, though. Except a set of full wrap chaps or pants. Just don't keep the log from rolling with your foot.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 17, 2014)

Trust me - they would have helped! Bleeb dat!


----------



## greg storms (Sep 6, 2014)

Hope your recovery goes well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow & Ouch!!
Awesome video, thanks for posting!


----------



## 046 (Sep 10, 2014)

nbouley010 said:


> Had a handful of pics from an S-212 instructor who was wearing boots and chaps but was talking to his crew he was training and not paying full attention. The saw got sent back off the log he was bucking, sucked his chaps slightly round his leg and the saw bit into his leg into the bone before the chaps bound the saw up. Gruesome gruesome stuff.



this is why I've long switched to Labonville competition chaps, which protect by preventing moving chain from cutting through, NOT from binding chain.










*Competition X-Treme Full-Wrap Chainsaw Chaps Regular 32" (w850CKPR) | Meets ASTM F-1897-08*
*Part Number w850ckpr*








*Your Price:*
$99.95





Description
Chaps designed specifically for competition! These chaps are made in the U.S.A. and feature a 10-PLY kevlar polyester blend. These chaps meet all OSHA requirements. The outer shell is a 1000 Denier orange cordura proven to be very resistant to snags and tears in the brush and remember, as one of the firsts to make chainsaw chaps, we know what it takes to keep you SAFE!

Chaps feature an adjustable waist band which goes up to a size 46 waist. Any larger may want to order a waist extension.(SKU#: 85ex)

*http://www.labonville.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/products/w850ckpl.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0*


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 13, 2014)

too close to supper to watch the whole vid. Maybe later , not


----------



## Wildwinger (Dec 17, 2014)

Samlock said:


> A good old "holding my foot on the log while cutting" - routine gone terribly wrong, I guess. I'm afraid no boots nor chaps would have saved the poor devil boring his leg the way he did, though. Except a set of full wrap chaps or pants. Just don't keep the log from rolling with your foot.



guilty of the foot hold. yikes


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Jan 5, 2015)

Samlock said:


> A good old "holding my foot on the log while cutting" - routine gone terribly wrong, I guess. I'm afraid no boots nor chaps would have saved the poor devil boring his leg the way he did, though. Except a set of full wrap chaps or pants. Just don't keep the log from rolling with your foot.


Seems like "Holding my foot on the LEG while cutting" has a better fit here...
I wonder how this guy managed to recover from this terrible injury.

SA


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 5, 2015)

this should be posted on few other forums here. i'm gonna show this to my buddy who doesn't wear chaps.


----------



## GaugeB (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, he is lucky to still have a foot, God speed to his full recovery. I am definitely looking in to some chaps for in the tree.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Mar 30, 2015)

There are so many ways to kill yourself unexpectedly throughout the day, why are people still tempting fate by hacking it up like this? It's really unfortunate that some people aren't faster learners.


----------

